# Yard/stables/livery Wanted!



## celticcob (29 July 2013)

Looking for a small yard,livery or stables set up for 4 large horses. Ideally with grazing, hacking and schooling area. For reliable, experienced owner who produces horses for showing. I am completely self sufficient and very capable of upkeeping a yard and maintanence. Would consider more or less stabling and facilities. Looking for somewhere as close to the Forth road bridges as possible. 
Please email kookie1988@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## celticcob (12 August 2013)

Still looking! Will pay up the £100 per stable! Happy to school in a field if need be . . .


----------



## Hoofit (12 August 2013)

www.lochviewstables.co.uk 
Its a full livery yard


----------



## celticcob (30 August 2013)

Still looking.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 August 2013)

message forthview on here, not sure if he's filled his yet


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 August 2013)

I also know of somewhere with good facilities for up to 3 animals but its 6 miles south of Haddington-possible cottage for rent as well if required.


----------



## celticcob (30 August 2013)

Thanks motherofchickens, Haddington is, unfortunately, too far away. But I will message forthview


----------



## Radar Lugs (5 September 2013)

HI Celticob,

I am at a new livery yard between Dunfermline and Saline, which does full livery only but within your price range. Not far from the forth bridges. Large indoor school and big internal stables. Outside it's still a work in progress but the staff are lovely. I know you wanted a smaller yard but this one is only starting out and is very quiet at the moment so may suite you. 
It's called Dollar Equestrian. Have a look at the website.


----------

